# Learning Russian



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

Is there a large Russian community in Dubai? I noticed some Belarussian ladies but I think they were more 'ladies of the night' I'd like to improve on my basic Russian and at this stage I'm not sure if my employer will have measures in place to assist with tutoring.


----------



## Richard on the move (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Ruggedblond, I’m also looking to learn Russian. Did you have any luck finding someone to teach you? I’ve put my name down with the St Petersburg Uini in DXB to go on the next course, but I think they may need some more people to show interest before they start the next course. Anyway I’m interested to hear how you got on?


----------



## Richard on the move (Oct 28, 2009)

*I’m also looking to learn Russian*

Hi Ruggedblond, I’m also looking to learn Russian. Did you have any luck finding someone to teach you? I’ve put my name down with the St Petersburg Uini in DXB to go on the next course, but I think they may need some more people to show interest before they start the next course. Anyway I’m interested to hear how you got on?


----------

